# Probably going to get a Smokin-It, few questions



## Killa J (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey guys,

I’m about 99% decided that I’m going to buy a Smokin-It smoker soon. I’ve been using a Chargiller Akorn for a few years, and a cheap offset smoker before that. I do have a couple of questions:

1) Size - I’m not sure between the 2D and 3D. For anyone that has the 2D, how many racks of ribs can you fit? Pork butts? Will it fit a packer brisket? The most I’ve ever done was 3 pork butts or 3 racks of ribs at a time, so I doubt I’ll ever need more capacity than that.

2) Smoke - should I get the AMNPS or does it get smoky enough with wood in the burner box? Does the AMPNS fit in either the 2D or 3D? It doesn’t look like there’s a way to do the mailbox mod for the Smokin-It, but I may be wrong. 

3) Weather - as long as it isn’t pouring down rain, I can use my Akorn in bad weather. Are the electronics on top of the Smokin-It weather proof? Or can I only use it during good weather? I don’t have a covered area, so it will be exposed to the elements if I don’t have a cover on it.

4) Poulty - how well does it smoke chicken or turkey. My brother and Dad both bought Masterbuilt electric smokers, and I haven’t been impressed with the turkey or chicken. I’ll blame that on the max temp of those smokers, but maybe that’s just inherent in the high humidity caused by electric smokers.

That’s pretty much it. Looking forward to easy smoked meat!


----------



## Hank R (Apr 11, 2018)

Maybe try the Smokin-It forum ,  I am looking at a 1 or a 2
http://smokinitforums.com/index.php


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 11, 2018)

What I do with my MES 30 is to smoke a bit on my skin-on chicken thighs, then air fryer them to crispy goodness.

Smoke N Crunch. ;)

I wish I was 10-20-30 years younger. I'd have one of those SmokenIt's in a New York second. :D


----------



## old sarge (Apr 11, 2018)

You will get plenty of smoke with only a few ounces of wood chunks.  No need for an AMNPS or similar device unless you want to cold smoke or do very low heat/no heat.  As for poultry, no crispy skin due to traditionally smoking/cooking at a lower temp than roasting/grilling and therein the inherent moist environment.  Finish off on a grill or under a broiler for a few minutes. Yes, you can use the smoker in inclement weather as per the FAQ section on the Smokin-it site.  Check the rack size of the 2 models you are considering and bounce that off the particular rib style you prefer. The 3/3D is deep enough that citing ribs in half to fit is a thing of the past. As for butts, sort of depends upon their size.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 11, 2018)

I apologize before I run away, Sarge...

"As for butts, sort of depends upon their size."

(I just couldn't pass that up.... LMAO!)


----------



## old sarge (Apr 11, 2018)

I left the door open on that one for sure!


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Apr 11, 2018)

I finally decided on the #3 over the #2 because of the depth and extra height. I have a Smokin-it #3 and love it. 
Old Sarge is right, no need to cut ribs in half to fit. Have done 6 racks of ribs at once without having to cut any of them. 
I have only done a turkey breast. I'm not a poultry skin eater, so I don't mind that the skin wasn't real crispy, it was firm and tight to the meat though. The smoke flavor from 2 oz of hickory and 2 oz of apple chunk was excellent and flavor went all the way through. I did wet brine the breast for 12 hours before smoking.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 25, 2018)

Good to see you are pleased with the smoker and the results.


----------

